# P&O ferry code



## angie (May 16, 2005)

We've just tried the members code to get the 5% discount on the P&O ferries and it comes up with " code no longer valid"
Can anyone tell me if we no longer get discount with P&O now please,

Thanks,


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*code*

I think you could only book return.

Are you C&CC or CC members?. You can get around 10% with them.

TM


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Thanks for the reply teemyob,
No we are no longer members of either of these groups only the MCC now


----------

